
The Dasher Project - happy-go-lucky
http://www.inference.org.uk/dasher/
======
constantlearner
The wiki at [https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Locked-
in_syndrome](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Locked-in_syndrome) says:

 _Assistive computer interface technologies, such as Dasher combined with eye
tracking, may be used to help people with LIS (Locked-in syndrome) communicate
with their environment._

------
JohnDotAwesome
Basically imagine inputting text with your mouse like this:

[http://www.inference.phy.cam.ac.uk/dasher/images/newdasher.g...](http://www.inference.phy.cam.ac.uk/dasher/images/newdasher.gif)

